

Funnelcakes: tasty ideas for growing your business - seanjohnson
http://funnelcakes.org

======
fuzzywalrus
I'd really suggest using sidebar.io as template to show what you're signing up
for. Its a leap of faith right now...

~~~
seanjohnson
Great suggestion - added an example to the homepage.

------
crystalshuller
Love this idea!

------
BossLadyD
you had me at funnelcakes

